# Così...



## La Lupa (24 Gennaio 2007)

*Così...*

... per dare una mano a Fa!


----------



## Old Fa. (24 Gennaio 2007)

Che carina che sei, ... grazie davvero  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non ne potevo più di trovarmi ogni giorno il mio stramaledetto titolo  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Un bacionissimo, ... da amico ?


----------



## La Lupa (24 Gennaio 2007)

Fa. ha detto:


> Che carina che sei, ... grazie davvero
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma ora dico... ma io faccio una cosa banale come questa e tu subito t'allarghi... guarda che mi sarà costata si e no 40 digit di tastiera... non c'è il caso che ti commuovi... 

Tu fraintendi FA, fraintendi...


----------



## Old Fa. (24 Gennaio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma ora dico... ma io faccio una cosa banale come questa e tu subito t'allarghi... guarda che mi sarà costata si e no 40 digit di tastiera... non c'è il caso che ti commuovi...
> 
> Tu fraintendi FA, fraintendi...


Intanto sei la sola ad aver capito il mio messaggio ... "disperato", ... mi sono allargato nella giusta misura


----------



## Old Compos mentis (24 Gennaio 2007)

Se riporto su il post incriminato mi picchi, vero?  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  Dai che scherzo, non oserei essere così malvagia.


----------



## Old Fa. (24 Gennaio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Se riporto su il post incriminato mi picchi, vero?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sicuramente Compos mentis ... e visto che non so dove stai, ... un missile atomico sull'Italia dovrebbe risolvere il problema  

	
	
		
		
	


	









PS: magari una bomba all'idrogeno sarebbe più sicuro http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bomba_ad_idrogeno ... forse è esagerata la cosa ... forse


----------



## Old Compos mentis (24 Gennaio 2007)

Se mi rispondi così, mi tenti.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Gennaio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> ... per dare una mano a Fa!


Cos'e' una petizione?


----------



## Old Fa. (24 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cos'e' una petizione?


Si può vederla così  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io di mio ... beh, ... mi sto impegnando


----------



## Old Fa. (24 Gennaio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Se mi rispondi così, mi tenti.


Davvero ? 

Purtroppo quella bomba all'idrogeno è stata abolita, ... non è controllabile il danno che fa.

Però se hai i guantoni rossi, ... possiamo fare con questi alla Rocky Balboa, ... ed evitiamo un genocidio. Però a parte i colpi bassi, ... non si può colpire sui denti (tutto ma non i miei denti), ... ci tengo troppo. E poi basta che non tiri pugni esagerati e con 2 round la chiudiamo così .... cosa ne dici ?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: se vuoi mi butto anche per terra .... insieme a tutte le spugne


----------



## Lettrice (24 Gennaio 2007)

Caro Fa io ho dato per la causa


----------



## Old Fa. (24 Gennaio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Caro Fa io ho dato per la causa


Anche se non è una grande causa, ... ha la sua importanza.

Spero di poter ricambiare, intanto ti ringrazio


----------



## Old Compos mentis (24 Gennaio 2007)

Guarda che mi si addolcisce facilmente. Basta una scatola di barrette kinder.


----------

